# Asian Championship 2014 in Japan! (1-3 November)



## Yoheicube (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello, cubers.

As you know, Asian Championship 2014 will be held in Japan. To make this competition successful, we hope many cubers will join.

We’ve already started registration. If you would like to participate in the competition, please go to "Registration" webpage (http://jrca.cc/ac2014/comp_regist.php), fill in the application form, and press "Register" button to complete your registration.

After your registration is accepted, a confirmation e-mail will be sent automatically. If it should not be delivered, please send us an e-mail.

Since the hotels in Japan are quite expensive, we'll offer you 2 more options; homestay opportunities and youth-hostel style accommodations. Please click the URL below for further information.
http://jrca.cc/ac2014/accommodation.php

The info about prizes was out as well.
http://jrca.cc/ac2014/prize.php

We are going to share more information through the website and our facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/asian.championship2014).

We are waiting for your registration


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Aug 16, 2014)

Tell Yu Nakajima he has to enter every event.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 16, 2014)

Can't go, too near my exams


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Can't go, parents won't allow and I understand perfectly.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 16, 2014)

Too expensive for me to go, unless someone wants to sponsor me? 

http://jrca.cc/ac2014/prize.php - Is this saying that only Asians can get the prizes?


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 16, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Too expensive for me to go, unless someone wants to sponsor me?


me too 



SolveThatCube said:


> http://jrca.cc/ac2014/prize.php - Is this saying that only Asians can get the prizes?


yes


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 16, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> That's...



Euro did the same thing.
Kinda sucky to be an Australian eh :/


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 17, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> Euro did the same thing.
> Kinda sucky to be an Australian eh :/



You don't say...

But it's worse to be an Australian who lives in Asia.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 17, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> You don't say...
> 
> But it's worse to be an Australian who lives in Asia.



What events would you place in...?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 17, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> What events would you place in...?



I doubt I would place in anything but anythings possible.


----------



## Branca (Aug 17, 2014)

Very few people is going, almost nobody from outside Japan. http://jrca.cc/ac2014/participants.php
Such a pity


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 17, 2014)

Wait, Is Feliks going? Shame he won't be able to get any prize money.


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Wait, Is Feliks going? Shame he won't be able to get any prize money.



Nah, would have loved to visit Japan, but it's right at the beginning of my exam period, no chance I'll get there.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 17, 2014)

I am going to Japan in december... Dang. Missed by a month.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 17, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> Nah, would have loved to visit Japan, but it's right at the beginning of my exam period, no chance I'll get there.



Did you register just in case, or was it just some bozo?


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Did you register just in case, or was it just some bozo?



wasn't me


----------



## Yoheicube (Aug 17, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> wasn't me



Oh..I am sad that you can't come to Japan.
this registration, many Japanese are very surprise and looking forward to meeting you.

is this fake??
if fake, i delete.


----------



## Faz (Aug 18, 2014)

Yoheicube said:


> Oh..I am sad that you can't come to Japan.
> this registration, many Japanese are very surprise and looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> is this fake??
> if fake, i delete.



yeah it's fake - sorry!


----------



## Yoheicube (Aug 19, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> yeah it's fake - sorry!



Oh.. I deleted fake.
Someday i will meet you in Japan


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi I am thinking about going for Asian championship (nothing decided yet) I wanted to know that what is the distance between the 2 venues in kilometers? I tried google maps but I was a little confused and just wanted to confirm. Also, the website recommends to book a hotel near ueno station so is there an advantage there as it seems to be far from the venue (I may be wrong though) or any hotel near the venue is ok? Thanks


----------



## uehrt (Aug 21, 2014)

the super cuber said:


> Hi I am thinking about going for Asian championship (nothing decided yet) I wanted to know that what is the distance between the 2 venues in kilometers? I tried google maps but I was a little confused and just wanted to confirm. Also, the website recommends to book a hotel near ueno station so is there an advantage there as it seems to be far from the venue (I may be wrong though) or any hotel near the venue is ok? Thanks



The distance between the venues is about 2km according to google map. It takes 10 minuites or so by train from Matsudo Station (nearest to the venue for Day1) to Yahashira Station (nearest to the venue for the rest days).

There are few hotels around Mastudo and Yahashira and they don't have English websites. That's why they recommend to book a hotel around Ueno.
As long as you can get to the venues in time, any hotel will do, I think.

Hope to see you in Japan


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Aug 21, 2014)

The most things that I am confused about is why FMC only has two attempts.
Such a big comps should held three attempts, isn't?
By the way, Japan is a country which is popular with FMC. I don't know where there is a reason not to held three attempts.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 21, 2014)

uehrt said:


> The distance between the venues is about 2km according to google map. It takes 10 minuites or so by train from Matsudo Station (nearest to the venue for Day1) to Yahashira Station (nearest to the venue for the rest days).
> 
> There are few hotels around Mastudo and Yahashira and they don't have English websites. That's why they recommend to book a hotel around Ueno.
> As long as you can get to the venues in time, any hotel will do, I think.
> ...



You were very helpful, thank you


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 21, 2014)

I am considering to take November of from work and visit my wife's family in Japan. In that case I would surely go to this competition but I will not make a decision about this for a while.
I am wondering about the 2 attempts for FMC as well. I don't like the idea of MEAN of 3 personally, but others might want to have an opportunity to get a mean-result


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if there will be any live streaming of the competition? Last time in Hong Kong there wasn't any I believe...

Also, I just noticed Yumu Tabuchi has registered. Maybe he will take his title back


----------



## Yoheicube (Sep 27, 2014)

Registration will be closed on October 19 2014.
but from October 1, raise the price.
so you want to register this competition, let's register by Septmber 30.

*Competitors per country*
These numbers were generated using 27th September export 

Japan 127
Korea 11
China 6
Taiwan 4
Philippines 3
India 3
Mongolia 3
Indonesia 2
Russia 2
United Kingdom 1
Iran 1
Thailand 1
Pakistan 1
USA 1
Kazakhstan 1
Malaysia 1
sum 168


----------



## Iggy (Nov 4, 2014)

Will the scrambles be posted?


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Nov 4, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Will the scrambles be posted?



I just found that all the scrambles are available at WCA Database Export as soon as the results were uploaded.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 4, 2014)

Jimmy Liu said:


> I just found that all the scrambles are available at WCA Database Export as soon as the results were uploaded.



Wow, I didn't know that, thanks


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 4, 2014)

3x3x3 finals, Hyeon Kyo Kyoung: 9.97, 10.72+, 7.90, 9.86, 14.33 => 10.18
Without the +2 it could have been a 9.52 average. It would be enough to get 2nd place but not win.







Poor guy


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 4, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 3x3x3 finals, Hyeon Kyo Kyoung: 9.97, 10.72+, 7.90, 9.86, 14.33 => 10.18
> Without the +2 it could have been a 9.52 average. It would be enough to get 2nd place but not win.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/q6idWgd.png
> ...



Is anyone else sensing the potential of this picture for memes? but seriously, that's too bad. It's always annoying to see someone lose on a +2.


----------



## Prakhar (Nov 4, 2014)

Kabyanil deprived of a WR mean would be even worse.
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...nil-Talukdar-3BLD-25-78-single-and-28-57-mean


----------

